# Goal in life ?



## Bishh123 (Oct 24, 2017)

So I'm currently in my first semester at college. However I don't have many life goals and many friends at all actually. My only life goals are:
Live in a rv or trailer park or tiny house
Play sims all day
Travel to maybe korea
I have no interest in having a family and lost hope in finding love. I have had on and off depression for quite a few years now, and I'm done begging people to be friends with me. My family has been getting on my nerves, and I just need advice on what I should do for the rest of my life because going to college for three more years to not even want to do anything important is just ridiculous to me.
Thanks


----------



## thistea215 (Oct 21, 2017)

Hi! those are similiar goals to mine lol 

I want to publish my book, live in a RV, travel the world, and just be content. I don't need much to be happy

If you think college is what you want then do it, but whatever you do in life do it for YOU. Don't give up on finding love or friends. Usually those happen when you aren't looking. Are you getting help?


----------



## Bishh123 (Oct 24, 2017)

Awee thanks for the advice, and I don't feel college is a good fit for me but I guess I will see. Lol
Hope everything works out for you and your book.


----------



## Xemnas (Sep 29, 2017)

nothing at all, no goals in my life, i just don't see the use of having goals if life is always will throw you down, and crush them....
the only goal i have is to keep my promise with my little brother to not abandon him, so i pray that i live even minutes longer than him, i pray to god not to take me before him,


----------



## SFC01 (Feb 10, 2016)

I had one goal life when I was younger - snowboarding for an entire winter season - so I jacked in my job, sold my appartment and did it, twice actually.

Other than snowboarding, I`ve never really had an all consuming passion in life, apart from now with my two young kids. Once they are out the way, maybe I`ll **** off and live in some log cabin in the Alps or Rockies, and see out my days sliding down the hills again, and when time is right, say at 90, I`ll die attempting some insane cliff drop, going down as a snowboarding legend !! or bellend more like.


----------



## SFC01 (Feb 10, 2016)

Xemnas said:


> nothing at all, no goals in my life, i just don't see the use of having goals if life is always will throw you down, and crush them....
> the only goal i have is to keep my promise with my little brother to not abandon him, so i pray that i live even minutes longer than him, i pray to god not to take me before him,


top man, little bro is very lucky.

(although I cant condone the praying bit :smile2


----------



## Xemnas (Sep 29, 2017)

SFC01 said:


> top man, little bro is very lucky.
> 
> (although I cant condone the praying bit :smile2


 i do the praying bit cuz i know i can't control when i die to a 100%
and i do believe in a higher power, just not completely what religions make them to be


----------



## mobc1990 (May 24, 2011)

My goal in life is going to work everyday and improve my selling skills,I work as a salesperson
My other goal is to improve my favorite sports skills which is football.I started late but I think I can play until old,I want to be good with my feet on ball
My last goal is to stay with my Gf and get married one day.My current girlfriend is a good girl,lovely and smart.I am lucky if I can be with her everyday.

Oh,I also hope I can get off medication(low dose Psychiatric meds) and live a normal life without them and I will be content.


----------



## mobc1990 (May 24, 2011)

SFC01 said:


> I had one goal life when I was younger - snowboarding for an entire winter season - so I jacked in my job, sold my appartment and did it, twice actually.
> 
> Other than snowboarding, I`ve never really had an all consuming passion in life, apart from now with my two young kids. Once they are out the way, maybe I`ll **** off and live in some log cabin in the Alps or Rockies, and see out my days sliding down the hills again, and when time is right, say at 90, I`ll die attempting some insane cliff drop, going down as a snowboarding legend !! or bellend more like.


Passion is a very good thing.I am glad you have snowboarding as a passion.Football is my passion,I hope I can play until I am old too...I am only 28,it's late but I am glad I still can play it every week


----------



## SFC01 (Feb 10, 2016)

mobc1990 said:


> Passion is a very good thing.I am glad you have snowboarding as a passion.Football is my passion,I hope I can play until I am old too...I am only 28,it's late but I am glad I still can play it every week


Oh, I did miss out football as that used to be my passion when I was younger - any spare moment as kids, we spent playing football and I managed to play at quite a decent level but just lost all interest in my late teens for some reason, probably because it was getting too serious and I was playing too much, so I stopped.

Although its still importatnt to me, as my username suggests - SFC = Southampton Footbal Club !!


----------



## twitchy666 (Apr 21, 2013)

*getting through another day!*

up 6am always! pleased. nothing to do:crying:

swallow pills the main task
coƒƒhehehee!

snack. TV.

already made it all the way to 10am!

Best reward when Eastenders is ready for me! anchorpoint to aim for! 8pm is when my next set of pills! all this time - no Wednesday, Saturday or Sunday Eastenders until widweek days... nothing to think of or do, except post this stupid post!

piling on... love driving the car, but no reason other than groceries. would be 6am with clear roads, empty supermarket, but iced windows, so impossible. Not worth clearing the ice, which I always did every morning after shower, brek, suit, an office to drive to by 9am. when unemployed after 5 years, guided when road congestion is gone, and ice too, naturally. but.. ROADWORKS! more. more. every street, the entire town. static traffic queues kill a car. my last one. I wait for a magic, rare clear journey. no day encompasses any valid sense to use a road. my gambling hopes and bets, delighted to achieve, but topped and tailed with hours of ping-pong traffic shuffle. getting home in one piece. engine not yet popped. laughing that oblivious peeps might get shattered, crumbled brand newest pretty engines... this trend could free some road space

biking everywhere - weaving through gridlocked cars not necessary until pedestrian paths and blocked by human flesh - families of 15+

being in my car for hours queued fulfilled my pleasure of how I'd be there, using my bike. either trip can be rewarding when I choose right time, but tough decision when I stay home. recent powertrain improvements for each set of wheels. valve & injectors cleansing with lots of noise. bike gearset slippage annoying, up steep hills. now a fresh set of metal.

battling all-together scenario impossible. no marriage, no kids, no earnings, shuffling, nudging, balancing means to an end

all same for dead people. space for anyone.


----------



## mobc1990 (May 24, 2011)

SFC01 said:


> mobc1990 said:
> 
> 
> > Passion is a very good thing.I am glad you have snowboarding as a passion.Football is my passion,I hope I can play until I am old too...I am only 28,it's late but I am glad I still can play it every week
> ...


That's cool,how old are you now?Not planning to get back to football?


----------



## Thinkingofyou (Sep 3, 2016)

I want to fly for a living...I want to find someone to love, that loves me as much as I do them..Got my pilot's license back in May of 2017, and just can't describe what it's like to forget about life and just...fly...Be free....Its a great anti depressant...


----------



## LoveLouboutins (Feb 16, 2018)

Aw, hang in there, you're not alone. *Hugs*

My goal in life? Well, it would be nice to be happier. I'd like to be a successful blogger. Or have some kind of income where I could work away from home, and not be bullied by people on the job.


----------



## SFC01 (Feb 10, 2016)

mobc1990 said:


> That's cool,how old are you now?Not planning to get back to football?


Too old to get back into playing footy !! 

Anyway I ****ed my elbow up big time a few years back and I used to play in goal so that would rule me out anyway, and its why I cant really snowboard seriously anymore.


----------



## twitchy666 (Apr 21, 2013)

*Do roads work?*

why more work done to roads than allowing them to be used?

like decapitating each world leader

maybe a sensible idea? hourglass idea


----------



## loshruss (Feb 20, 2018)

I just want to be able to properly socialize and make friends, maybe get married, or atleast have a girlfriend. That's pretty much it. I've always disliked having anxiety and overcoming it is my biggest dream. It would make having a job a whole lot easier.


----------



## SparklingWater (Jan 16, 2013)

Partner
fit sexy healthy weight body
financial stability
strong support system- friends, family
own home
contentment and overall life satisfaction

possibly children
dream goal


----------



## Chris S W (Mar 5, 2017)

Save a lot of money and buy a home that is isolated from people.


----------



## InIsrahell (Jan 29, 2018)

Find the best medication for me (already found one that is good by I want to get medical cannabis) 

Immigrate 

Live comfortably (financially speaking) 

Find something/s that i have passion for 

Stay young looking 

Make more like minded friends 

The list goes on


----------



## SofaKing (May 9, 2014)

To do something meaningful, purposeful, and to be valued for it.


----------



## DaemonK (Feb 20, 2018)

1). Be respected

2). Have job/career based on my passion, which is 3D and animation in gaming/movie field

3). Be happy


----------



## 629753 (Apr 7, 2015)

Reaching enlightenment.
To awake
To liberate myself
To be free
To have clarity and knowledge.

Yeah, thats it.


----------



## Bill Cosby (Feb 1, 2017)

To make it to the top, and leave my mark on this world.


----------



## SFC01 (Feb 10, 2016)

impedido10 said:


> Reaching enlightenment.
> To awake
> To liberate myself
> To enjoy more muscley threesomes as I cant get enough them
> ...


cool mate, some great goals there


----------



## 629753 (Apr 7, 2015)

SFC01 said:


> cool mate, some great goals there


Its all the same one doe hahha Just different words


----------



## SFC01 (Feb 10, 2016)

impedido10 said:


> Its all the same one doe hahha Just different words


I supppose the group in the middle are similar


----------



## 629753 (Apr 7, 2015)

SFC01 said:


> I supppose the group in the middle are similar


oh ****, didnt notice that you changed that hahaha

you really ran with it uh


----------



## SFC01 (Feb 10, 2016)

impedido10 said:


> oh ****, didnt notice that you changed that hahaha
> 
> you really ran with it uh


changed what mate ?

You ok yeah, you sound a bit confused.


----------



## 629753 (Apr 7, 2015)

SFC01 said:


> changed what mate ?
> 
> You ok yeah, you sound a bit confused.


hahahaahha, love u man


----------



## SFC01 (Feb 10, 2016)

impedido10 said:


> hahahaahha, love u man


love you too son !


----------



## 629753 (Apr 7, 2015)

SFC01 said:


> love you too son !


:kiss:


----------



## sad1231234 (Jul 10, 2016)

A girlfriend, a big exciting city to live in, a job that keeps me physically fit, and maybe a small handful of friends.


----------



## sad1231234 (Jul 10, 2016)

impedido10 said:


> Reaching enlightenment.
> To awake
> To liberate myself
> To be free
> ...


What is this enlightenment that you always talk about lol. No seriously, i'm really interested in this subject. Are you trying to reach the deepest states of the mind through meditation? Or are you trying to find the ultimate mindset to life? Are you searching for true happiness?


----------



## 629753 (Apr 7, 2015)

sad1231234 said:


> What is this enlightenment that you always talk about lol. No seriously, i'm really interested in this subject. Are you trying to reach the deepest states of the mind through meditation? Or are you trying to find the ultimate mindset to life? Are you searching for true happiness?


True happiness...and lasting happiness too. Checkout Eckhart Tolle on youtube


----------



## JDsays (Oct 20, 2015)

Now that I think about it, my goals in life are pretty common compared to everyone else.

I want to have my own place, have a stable job, travel abroad, and have a few good hobbies that I enjoy doing.


----------

